# **** huntin'



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Has everyone been busy huntin' or what?..

How have things been going lately?


----------



## huntforever (Jul 18, 2008)

Ya I have been out 3-4 nights a week since the opener. I am getting my year old male black & tan trained to track and tree those furry ring tails in the tree tops.I Have been having very successful cornfield races and treeing in the woods. Got this fall season so far 3 nice **** weighing 25, 30 and a big boar at 35 pounds.


----------



## walkercoonhunter (Feb 17, 2006)

Been busier then heck aint even goten to get out since season opened. Now Im headed to NC for work for two weeks, and wont be able to focus on my pup for a while. Should be good timing by the time I get back though.


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

just got in from tonite, treed a huge 35 pound boar and another 20 pounder. not to bad of nite. here is a pic and sorry its not great it was on my cell, hope u enjoy. the one dog on the right is my buck dog, he is spanky on top and smoky river on bottom, awesome dog, the other is a dog out of wild n blue pounder that mackie manns was hunting with me.. walker hit me up when u get home and will get the dogs out!!!


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice.... I just started hunting my young b&t alone. For some reason he's not opening on trail by himself, that better change. First night he treed a single , and then a grinner!!! He did not like the consequences. 2nd night he treed another single. Last night he treed 3 times , 2 singles and what I think was slick.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

busy, busy, busy. i have been moving so my time has been limited to hunt. managed to get out twice so far for kill season. Fmann and I hooked up the first night and tried to kill some but to no avail. treed 4 times with one den, twice on the same world record high walnut tree full of leaves and with a treestand full of **** poop, and once more on another huge tree with many leaves. then we had 3 times the dogs ended up boohooing across the river. i was not very happy with my boys, especially my 5 year old plott that knows what he is doing. my young blue male needs to start going alone so the plott got sent to a buddies house for some bear work. 
second time out the young dog got out alone and made me a little happier. ended up coming home with three. hope to get out some more this week.

later, dave


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

we treed three tonite, didnt hunt for very long but was a very good nite. sorry but no pics from tonite


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

hasn't been going too great. My 3 boys and I have been out, but we haven't manage to shoot one out yet. My oldest boy has a 7 month old walker female that is showing to have the tools for the job. We thought we could easily drop one to her, but the last couple of week ends were a wash. Last weekend, we had high hopes with the moon no longer being an issue, and the fuel pump on my truck went out on our way to the woods Friday night.

Looks like the rain may be an issue this weekend, and I suspect the deer will start rutting soon. I don't like hunting a pup who doesn't know what it is supposed to be chasing during the rut.


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

Where at in Southern Michigan are you guys killin 35 pound ****? Thats a pretty good sized ****.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

man you guys have me wanting to go **** hunting,,,if only i didn;t conk out and hit the hay by ten .....old age sucks....


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

scott- i was hunting around grandledge on a farm, that is the biggest **** i have ever killed, what are u guys getting for **** right now that arent skinned and tanned, i just take my **** in whole and i got 8 dollars for that big boar, adn i ended up with 21 dollars total for 5 ****. if any one knows of any good buyers not to far from lansing please let me know. thanks


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

hey twin pine, thursday nite i killed 7 that i sold whole, three were kittens and 2 decent sized and 2 about 15-16 pounds and i got $62 not skinned 

then saturday nite i killed 11 and I got $104 for those one, those were skinned out though

I sell to Zachrich in Napoleon, Ohio

Willie stephens in Jackson is prolly your best bet up that way


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

were u located at scott, maybe a hunt one nite? let me know


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

*Willie is a good guy and will treat you right.*



*Stephens Furs *

*8827 **** Hill Rd
Munith, MI 49259
517-596-2738*


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks hellbilly, i actually might take some **** over to him later today, he is about 40 min away.


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

I live in morenci, close to ohio line, where abouts are you at?


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

im up by lansing, would consider making a trip down that way, what type of hounds u running?


----------



## scottmi (Jan 17, 2008)

I run english dogs, mainly just hunt an old 9 year old dog, nothin to high powered or great but kill a few with him, talked to some guys that sold some **** and they went down, got 10 dollars tops and averaged around 5 or so i guess, did u end up goin to jackson?


----------



## twinpinekennels (Jul 8, 2008)

ya i took 7 **** back to him and i got 67 dollars for them. i treed 7 the other nite and left them all but 2 lil ones that i shot out for some pups. hows ur hunting been going?


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

Yeah guys I heard that prices were going down too. I had a buddy take some back to willard pray here in lapeer. I guess he was saying the world market being bad is hurting the fur prices. Good thing I don't hunt for the money. 
Later, dave


----------

